# salles à manger pompier



## ionavideo

I am translating a short story from French to English written in 1928.
The newlywed wife is decorating their apartment. She says:

Mme Vilbert n'avait point voulu de ces «* salles à manger pompier* » ni de ces buffets « faits en série et comme en ont tous les ménages de petits bourgeois ».

The phrase "salles à manger pompier" 
 translates literally to the English 
 “fireman's dining rooms”
but no one says "fireman's dining rooms" in English. That does not make sense.

Is there something I'm missing? Is this a French idiom? Should I say something like "cafeteria tables" or something like "picnic tables"?


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

I wonder if it shouldn't be "ces salles à manger pompières"?   (adj. "pompier/pompièr" meaning "pompous"


----------



## pointvirgule

_Pompier _is used in the neutral masculine here because it means "de style pompier." You know, pompous/pretentious/highfalutin/bombastic decor.


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

I'd say, "I should have thought of that", only I'd be l lying. Live and learn. Thanks pointvirgule.


----------



## ionavideo

Wow! Thank you, guys! Pompous! Of course! Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## Nicomon

I of course agree with pv (salut ).

But I got curious and wondering : _ Pourquoi dit-on « pompier » ?_ _Quelle est l'origine?  
Est-ce une simple déformation du français pompeux ?  Ou autre chose ?_

I'm adding the definition from the CNRTL.  For anyone interested, the possible origin is at the bottom of the page, under *Étymol. et Hist.* : 





> *A. −* _BEAUX-ARTS_
> *1.* _Adj._ et _subst._ (Peintre et, plus généralement, artiste ou écrivain) qui traite de sujets conventionnels et grandiloquents dans un style académique et prétentieux. _Peintre, sculpteur, écrivain pompier_.
> *2.* _Adj._ Qui relève de cet art conventionnel et ridiculement emphatique. _Genre, style pompier; poème pompier_.
> *B. −* _Adj._ Qui est à la fois démodé, banal et ridiculement emphatique.



_
_


----------



## petit1

Pour ajouter une pierre à l'édifice:
*Étymol. et Hist.* 1880 (Th. de Banville ds _Gil Blas_, 12 nov., p.1: genre *pompier*, style *pompier*, faire *pompier*). Orig. obsc. D'apr. Th. de Banville, _loc. cit._ (repris dans: Banville, _Contes féeriques_, Paris, 1882, p.10), les casques portés par les personnages de l'Antiquité sur les tableaux de David et des peintres de son école auraient suggéré aux contemporains l'idée du «pompier qui se déshabille» (_cf._ p.ex. le vaudeville de F.-A. Duvert, _La Soeur de Jocrisse_ ([1841], scène 1 ds _Théâtre choisi_, Paris, G. Charpentier, 1877, t.4, p.4, auquel Th. de Banville _loc. cit._ fait allusion: [Jocrisse, regardant une gravure] Passage des Thermopyles! (...) ils se battent tout nus! (...) Ah! non, non, ils ont des casques... c'est peut-être des pompiers qui se couchent); le mot se serait ensuite appliqué aux tableaux manquant d'originalité


----------



## Itisi

Ah, tout s'éclaire !


----------



## Nicomon

Maintenant que petit1 a mis l'Étymol. et Hist., il ne sera pas nécessaire de cliquer sur mon lien CNRTL.  

J'ajoute que j'ai surtout entendu l'expression « style pompier »  au sujet de tableaux, justement.


----------



## Blougouz

Refering to decoration, I would rather think about "cheesy style". Like bad taste heavy on the shiny and red...


----------



## SwissPete

Like this?


----------



## Blougouz

SwissMete: no this is more castle, Pompadour, XVIIth cent.

And I missread the OP: it takes place in 1928 so it is the art style of XIX with nudes paintings or war paintings of this kind of art on the walls, heavy thick covers on tables (more than the expression of cheesy)!


----------



## Itisi

SwissPete said:


> Like this?


Not what comes to mind - well, to my mind! - when I hear 'cheezy'!


----------



## JClaudeK

ionavideo said:


> "salles à manger pompier"


La désignation "salles à manger pompier"   pour ces salles à manger trop chargées (cf: ↓ _ la saturation des couleurs vives_,_ la recherche du sensationnel, l’adoption d’un faux idéal classique ...._) est utilisée par extension:
au départ, la désignation  "style pompier" ne s'applique qu'à l'art:


> L’art pompier : un art longtemps déprécié
> Cette esthétique dominante, où l’exactitude le dispute à la profusion de détails et à la trop grande richesse de la palette, lui valut très tôt le qualificatif péjoratif de « pompier ». L’origine de ce terme est mystérieuse : il dérive tantôt des personnages des tableaux de David, qui ressemblent aux sapeurs-pompiers des années 1830, tantôt du caractère arrogant, des toiles de l’époque. Selon celui qui l’emploie, le mot désigne tour à tour la technique picturale trop lisse, trop soignée, l’accumulation baroque de détails insignifiants, la saturation des couleurs vives, la recherche du sensationnel, l’adoption d’un faux idéal classique et l’attachement excessif et servile aux théories du classicisme.



C'est pourquoi la traduction_ "pompous/ bombastic/ ...."_ (#3 pv) me semble appropriée  ici.


----------



## Uncle Bob

SwissPete said:


> Like this?



"Cheesy" would be the right colour, but "kitsch" is what springs to my mind (_un synonyme pompier_?).


----------



## petit1

je pense que personne n'oserait dire que les tableaux de David sont "kitch".


----------



## Itisi

petit1 said:


> je pense que personne n'oserait dire que les tableaux de David sont "kitch".


Bien d'accord, ni le grand salon sur la photo à #11 !


----------



## wildan1

Maîtreaupôle said:


> I wonder if it shouldn't be "ces salles à manger pompières"? (adj. "pompier/pompièr" meaning "pompous"


Justement, l'adjectif _pompier_ est-il variable ou non ? _salles à manger pompières_ ou _pompier_ ?


----------



## JClaudeK

wildan1 said:


> _salles à manger pompières_ ou _pompier_ ?


Selon moi, c'est invariable. 



Uncle Bob said:


> but "kitsch" is what springs to my mind (_une synonyme pompier_?).


En entendant/ lisant « salles à manger pompier » je pense à du mobilier lourd, imposant alors que "kitsch" peut aussi s'appliquer à de petits objets.


----------



## wildan1

You could indeed say _a kitschy dining room, _but that has a different meaning and look than_ a pompous dining room _(or better: _pompously decorated dining room_)_._

(NB: In English, _"kitsch"_ is a noun; the adjective is _"kitschy"._)


----------



## petit1

Comme le dit *JClaudeK*, pompier reste invariable car c'est une façon abrégée de dire "_*de style pompier*_".


----------



## Kelly B

_Gaudy_, maybe. edit: or ostentatious.


----------



## Itisi

I really don't think there is a better translation than 'pompous'...


----------



## Nicomon

petit1 said:


> Comme le dit *JClaudeK*, pompier reste invariable car c'est une façon abrégée de dire "_*de style pompier*_".


Histoire de rendre à César, je signale en passant que pointvirgule a dit la même chose, dès le post 3. 

D'accord pour ce qui est de _pompous.  _Sauf qu'on a un problème s'il faut traduire « pompier et pompeux » dans une même phrase, comme dans ces exemples : 





> Mais aussi l'artifice d'une ville comme Las Vegas, décor *pompeux et pompier* où l'amour se joue à la loterie, où l'on se marie et divorce au gré des gains obtenus aux machines à sous.
> Emile Bernard veut retrouver le génie de Raphaël et de la Renaissance, mais il devient* pompier et pompeux.*


  J'aime assez "*bombastic*" aussi mentionné par pv.  Dans l'article qui suit, il est question de décors : 





> But the French characteristics that still remained, in the last days of Louis XVI, individuality and cleverness — even in imitations from the antique —
> *had suddenly become pompier, that is to say too conventional and bombastic*, composed in accordance with formulas, and not in accordance with the natural sentiments.


   Compte tenu de la suite de la phrase (« faits en série... ») je me demande s'il ne faut pas y lire aussi un sens de manque d'originalité ?


----------



## Uncle Bob

By the way, Chambers, definition of kitsch: work in any of the arts which is pretentious  and inferior or in bad taste. (My underlining).

I was really replying to the suggestion of "cheesy", as I initially assumed was *SwissPete*!



Itisi said:


> Bien d'accord, ni le grand salon sur la photo à #11 !


At least one person (me) thinks the above-underlined definition describes it quite well.


----------



## Kelly B

Pompous sounds odd to me for rooms or objects, even if the definition allows for other possibilities. I'd only apply it to people or to the things they write/say.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Kelly, I just had a flicker of that same thought. I think of pompous being with someone's personality more than inanimate objects/style/rooms. Maybe it used to apply to that, though (like, something with too much "pomp" would be "pompous"?) And I tend to think of "bombastic" with speech and presentation (of a person), though I guess it was used in that article Nicomon posted referring to style. 

Anyway...  I like "gaudy"... and "ostentatious" might be close to perfect, lol...


----------



## Nicomon

Soleil_Couchant said:


> [...] though I guess it was used in that article Nicomon posted referring to style.


   Actually... it was.  I posted it because it defines _pompier_ as both _conventional _and _bombastic_. 

I didn't provide the link as I'm not sure it will be visible for all, but here it is, just in case.
This is from a 1894 periodical entiled  The American Architect and Building News.

Here are randomly googled examples : 


> - If you're looking for *bombastic decor *and over-the-top plushness, this luxurious hotel is the place for you — the lobby's vast chandeliers and heavy brocaded armchairs may not be to everyone's taste, but the guest rooms are more subdued, with golden gilt wood trimmings and modern marble en suite bathrooms.
> - The interior is worth a peek for the Grand Temple alone, whose *pompous, bombastic decor* is laden with heavy symbolism_._


 Since English isn't my mother tongue, I'm not sure which one works best between_ pompous, bombastic, gaudy_ and _ostentatious_.
But I like the sound of _bombastic_. The author could have meant_ tacky_, too, for all I know.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

As a native speaker I was just sharing my opinion that I typically only hear "bombastic" in reference to speech, or a theatrical performance, etc. Bombastic furniture would sound a little curious to me. So, right, take or leave a native opinion as you will...


----------



## SwissPete

I associate 'pompous' with 'ass'.

*Urban dictionary*:





> A person who seems full of themselves and who grabs every opportunity to let others know of their feelings of superiority


That it brings to mind an individual very much in the news lately is purely coincidental.


----------



## pointvirgule

Soleil_Couchant said:


> As a native speaker I was just sharing my opinion that I typically only hear "bombastic" in reference to speech, or a theatrical performance, etc. .


I actually wondered whether adjectives such as _bombastic _could be used in reference to interior decoration. Was counting on natives to set me straight. Thanks.


----------



## Hildy1

Back to pointvirgule's post #3, I think "pompous and pretentious" would be a good choice.


----------



## Nicomon

Soleil_Couchant said:


> So, right, take or leave a native opinion as you will...


 Please don't take everything personally, S_C.
I only wrote that I like the sound of _bombastic_, after writing that I wasn't sure which one worked best.  
You don't seem to like_ pompous_ either, while several - all native speakers, including the OP - seem to think otherwise.

I also mostly heard _bombastic _about speech/writing _- _which would be _ampoulé_/_grandiloquent_ - hence my looking for _decor_ contexts, out of curiosity.
I don't think that the examples from traveling guides that I provided, which read "_bombastic decor_", were written by non native speakers.
And I doubt very much that a periodical entitled "_The American Architect and Building News_" was written by non natives.

ionavideo is translating a short story that was written in 1928. I thought 1894 was close enough.
Not to mention that the word « _pompier_ » happened to be in the same sentence.
I'm not in a good position to second guess the word choice of the writers of that old periodical on architecture and buildings.

One thing for sure is that in other contexts, _bombastic _would indeed be fine to translate these definitions of *pompier* - copied from CNRTL and Antidote :  





> *B. −* _Adj._ Qui est à la fois démodé, banal et ridiculement emphatique.
> D’un académisme emphatique. _Style, écrivain pompier_.


 Emphatique is translated as _pompous, bombastic_ in the WR dictionary.


----------



## ionavideo

OK. Tranquil. Let's analyze the character: She is a young woman who wants to decorate her apartment in a very "au courant" way. She doesn't want to be bourgeois; she doesn't want to be middle-class. She wants to be edgy. In 1928. She's going the Art Deco route in some rooms, but in the dining room she's decided on Provencal, country kitchen, fake peasant sturdiness. So if she were English or American, what would she say?

Pompous? Pretentious? Kitschy? Cheesy?


----------



## Nicomon

Definitely not _kitshy _or _cheesy _in my opinion.  And I don't think _tacky  _(as I mentioned in last line of post 28) is a likely candidate either.

My personal understanding with this added context is this definition of « pompier », that I quoted twice. 





> *B. −* _Adj._ Qui est à la fois démodé, banal *et* ridiculement emphatique.


  There is this definition from an old periodical on architecture and buildings, quoted in post 24 (emphasis mine) : 





> * pompier,* that is to say *too conventional and bombastic, composed in accordance with formulas*, and not in accordance with the natural sentiments.


 It's hard to find a single word that encompasses everything.
Besides, I seem to be the only one to like _bombastic_, and English isn't my mother tongue.


----------



## Coquecigrue

Bonjour,
Pour moi, ce qui distingue le style *pompier *d'un simple goût pour la pompe (pompous/pretentious/show-off/bombastic) ou pour le *kitsch *(mélange hétéroclite de styles et notamment inclusion de choses considérées commes triviales ou populaires par la culture savante) est que le style pompier s'inscrit dans une filiation classique. Il revendique son *académisme*, l'héritage antique, c'est un *néoclassicisme*.

En ce sens, le style pompier est très éloigné du kitsch, qui fait exploser les codes et les normes académiques (de même que, différemment, l'impressionnisme ou le modernisme s'opposent à l'académisme). Ils sont presque opposés, en un sens (même si quand on voit la décoration de l'appart de Trump à NY ont peut avoir l'impression que les deux se confondent !).

Une jeune femme qui refuse de meubler son appartement en style pompier refuse un style académique ampoulé et viellot, elle refuse le néoclassique et veut du moderne. C'est l'éternelle bataille des anciens et des modernes.

*Cheesy *n'a vraiment rien à voir avec pompier. Les deux comportent un jugement de valeur mais cheesy n'évoque pas du tout l'académisme qu'il y a dans pompier.


----------

